# in ceiling speakers?



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

I have been trying to decide if I want to use in ceiling speakers or not. With the room i will be using it would be great for space saving. Will Boston Acoustics DSi255 be any good for a theater? Any opinions or advice?


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

To be honest in ceiling speakers are not the best choice for theater being that they are at such an extreme angle relative to the listening position. Can you mount them in the walls on the side of the screen? If in ceiling is your only choice, those boston's should work out nicely


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

In ceiling/wall speakers tend to be very directional so if your not sitting directly by it you wont hear much from them unless your ceiling is at least 12' high. They also dont usually have the db output or power handling capabilities that good bookshelves or floor standers have.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

+1 vote for inwalls or onwalls.


----------



## jsink77 (Sep 9, 2008)

Any suggestions on brands - I got a pair of jamo 10.5k4s for cheap, but not overly pleased with the low end response?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I would also suggest in-wall over in-ceiling. 

As for brands,... depends on your budget. I would also say this is not the place to try and save cash. You will have to spend quite a bit more to get good high quality in-wall/in-ceiling as opposed to in room speakers. There are a lot of in-wall/in-ceiling speakers marketed by many different companies but there are very few really good ones.

RBH Sound You have probably not heard of them, been around over 30 years. They have a lot of experience with in-wall and in-ceiling speakers. They were also one of the first to design in-wall/in-ceiling speakers with an enclosure. RBH speakers are marketed under several different brands including: Status Acoustics high end line, Destination Audio, and EMPTek internet direct sales.
Triad an excellent source for high quality speakers.
James Loudspeakers
Snell Acoustics


----------

